# Transformer Recommendation



## mapper65 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'm new to G Scale and only have the LGB transformers that came with a few starter sets. I also have a few older HO models that appear to require a little more power than the LGB kit transformers will deliver. Can someone make a recommendation for a single or multiple output transformer. I was looking at the MRC Trainpower 6200 but it kind of concerns we how it reads "Power Boost for G scale Trains". That may not be a problem but it almost leads me to believe that they are great for the smaller scales but will also work with G scale. I also see the Power G 10 amp. Those are my initial choice for a single transformer but have not found anything that jumps out at me for a multiple train transformer. Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome!

Here is a link to an MRC 10 amp...plenty of G power..room to grow. Can't find the REAL site for MRC.

On Ebay;

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=MRC+G+power&_sacat=See-All-Categories


Listing;
http://www.ehobbies.com/mrcag990.html?utm_source=mrcag990&utm_medium=shopping%2Bengine&utm_campaign=froogle


Also here is a listing for Bridgewerks http://www.bridgewerks.com/

On Ebay;

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=Bridgewerks+

If you are going to stay track power I reccommend a minimum of 10 amps, my personel is 15 amps. The 10 amps will let you run multiple trains with smoke and lights all running.
Bridgewerks offers amps with multiple track controllers in one unit...I have seen up to four seperate track controllers in one unit...visit the link to Bridgewerks and all they offer....BUT a little on the pricy side compared to MRC.

I had a LGB 5 amp and had to split my layout in two to be able to increase it to 10 amps to handle multiple trains with lights and smoke running, with 2 of the same 5 amp transformers LGB offers, because the JUMBO transformer they offer was a little out of my range..at that time.

Hope this helps...again welcome.

IMHO
Bubba


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The MRC 10 amp gets good reviews around here. I've never used one. I had an MRC Trainpower 6200 I got on EBay--it was adequate but burned up. I'm not sure why. When I was running conventional track power I used a meanwell 24 volt 10 amp power supply and ran it into an aristocraft 10 amp throttle. I'm still using that setup to send a cnstant 21 volts to the rail--I just set the throttle to deliver 21 volts, and then run the train via wireless remote control-- and it has been bulletproof--it's been sitting out side in a plastic box for two years now.

How much do you need? It's amerage that really matters. If you have long trains or steep grades you will need more amperage; if you run multiple locos you'll need more amperage 



Meanwell is a Korean company that makes DC power supplies: I think I ended up wth this one:

320-24 











And this:










Can't remember what I paid but I remember it being less than the MRC 10 amp


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course, that meanwell power supply will run these very nicely: 










Then you can work it from anywhere on your layout.


----------



## mapper65 (Feb 15, 2009)

I just ordered an MRC 10. That should be good enough for right now. Thanks for you help guys.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a 6200, it did not have enough amps and voltage (at the same time) for larger locomotives and higher speeds. 

I have the MRC 10 amp one now, very happy with it. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

MRC is at 

http://www.modelrec.com/


----------

